# U.S. Flag Recalled After Causing 143 Million Deaths



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/us-flag-recalled-after-causing-143-million-deaths,17248/



> WASHINGTONCiting a series of fatal malfunctions dating back to 1777, flag manufacturer Annin & Company announced Monday that it would be recalling all makes and models of its popular American flag from both foreign and domestic markets.
> 
> Representatives from the nation's leading flag producer claimed that as many as 143 million deaths in the past two centuries can be attributed directly to the faulty U.S. models, which have been utilized extensively since the 18th century in sectors as diverse as government, the military, and public education.
> 
> ...



Here is a bit a satire that will have people howling for sure.  It shaves a little too closely to the truth.  Perhaps The Onion should watch out lest Holder dust off the Alien and Sedition Act.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny that the people who enjoy the greatest standard of living the world has ever known, in a world made more free and less oppressive because of the presence of that flag in the world...lack the perspective to understand that and appreciate it...


----------



## Tgace (Jun 28, 2013)

A 2010 article?

Who's really trying to make their point here?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2013)

Now I'm worried.  I have several of them laying around.  I tried calling the Bomb Disposal team....buy they laughed and threatened to blow me up if I bothered them again with this.  Don't they realize how much danger I'm in?  There's a Marine Corp flag right across the street from me...if it goes off I could lose my porch!!!!!


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a little perspective...on both the men and women who fight under that flag, and what they have meant to the world...watch the video and see why the onion is so wrong headed in their humour...

http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/Why-Americas-Military-Must-Be-Strong.html



> If you yearn for world peace, then history and experience suggest that you should vigorously advocate for a strong American military. A weakened American military invites chaos. Renowned British historian, Andrew Roberts, explains.



On historian Andrew Roberts, author of the above video...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Roberts_(historian)


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> A 2010 article?
> 
> Who's really trying to make their point here?



IMO, the point is that a lot of people have actually died under the flag. The Onion article suggests in a satirical way that this might not necessarily have been a good thing. 

The point about patriotism and nationalism is worth pondering.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 28, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> IMO, the point is that a lot of people have actually died under the flag. The Onion article suggests in a satirical way that this might not necessarily have been a good thing.
> 
> The point about patriotism and nationalism is worth pondering.



seems to me that not everyone is familiar with satire, nor The Onion...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> Here is a little perspective...on both the men and women who fight under that flag, and what they have meant to the world...
> 
> http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/Why-Americas-Military-Must-Be-Strong.html



I think this would be classified as a symptom of "flag mental illness" according to the article.


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmmmm...you could ask the survivors of World War 2 in Europe, Asia, Africa, Russia,  the former Satellite countries of the Soviet Union...and all the other people made safe when that flag is flying around the world...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> seems to me that not everyone is familiar with satire, nor The Onion...



True and sometimes satire brings up topics that can't be talked about in humorous ways.

At least we live in a country where the writers can't be locked up for their speech!


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

> At least we live in a country where the writers can't be locked up for their speech!



At least when the ideals symbolized by that flag, the U.S. Constitution, Declaration of Independence, and Bill of Rights, are respected by the President...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> Hmmmmm...you could ask the survivors of World War 2 in Europe, Asia, Africa, Russia,  the former Satellite countries of the Soviet Union...and all the other people made safe when that flag is flying around the world...



World War II was caused by American intervention in WWI. How did the flag keep people safe again?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> At least when the ideals symbolized by that flag, the U.S. Constitution, Declaration of Independence, and Bill of Rights, are respected by the President...



See, Bill, you do understand satire. Lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> World War II was caused by American intervention in WWI. How did the flag keep people safe again?



and WWI was caused when a bloke called Archie Duke shot an ostrich 'cause he was hungry.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 28, 2013)

> _World War II was caused by American intervention in WWI._



How do you figure that??? We won WWI like we "won" WWII? The Nazi domination of Europe was something we shouldn't have intervened in??


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> See, Bill, you do understand satire. Lol!



:lfao:


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> World War II was caused by American intervention in WWI. How did the flag keep people safe again?



where did you learn your history?


----------



## Tgace (Jun 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> where did you learn your history?



Ron Paul University I imagine. 

Im not saying our nation is faultless..not by a LONG shot, but the idea that we are any different/worse in the scope of history when compared to any other nation is hogwash. We are fairly "clean" when compared to the historic record of most of the nations who like to criticize us.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> How do you figure that??? We won WWI like we "won" WWII? The Nazi domination of Europe was something we shouldn't have intervened in??



American Intervention tipped the scales toward the British and allowed the Allies to impose the Treaty of Versailles on Germany, crushing their economy, and creating the conditions for dictatorship.  Americans also financially supported Bolshevism as a counterbalance against the powers of central europe, unleashing that dog on the world.  

Here is a great book on the subject.

http://www.amazon.com/Wilsons-War-Woodrow-Blunder-Hitler/dp/1400082366



> President Woodrow Wilson famously rallied the United States to enter World War I by saying the nation had a duty to make &#8220;the world safe for democracy.&#8221; But as historian Jim Powell demonstrates in this shocking reappraisal, Wilson actually made a horrible blunder by committing the United States to fight. Far from making the world safe for democracy, America&#8217;s entry into the war opened the door to murderous tyrants and Communist rulers. No other president has had a hand&#8212;however unintentional&#8212;in so much destruction. That&#8217;s why, Powell declares, &#8220;Wilson surely ranks as the worst president in American history.&#8221;
> 
> _Wilson&#8217;s War reveals the horrifying consequences of our twenty-eighth president&#8217;s fateful decision to enter the fray in Europe. It led to millions of additional casualties in a war that had ground to a stalemate. And even more disturbing were the long-term consequences&#8212;consequences that played out well after Wilson&#8217;s death. Powell convincingly demonstrates that America&#8217;s armed forces enabled the Allies to win a decisive victory they would not otherwise have won&#8212;thus enabling them to impose the draconian surrender terms on Germany that paved the way for Adolf Hitler&#8217;s rise to power.
> 
> ...



Where did you all learn your history?  Government school?

At any rate, here's more satire that Bill might appreciate.  World War Two is the Democrats fault!


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> American Intervention tipped the scales toward the British and allowed the Allies to impose the Treaty of Versailles on Germany, crushing their economy, and creating the conditions for dictatorship.  Americans also financially supported Bolshevism as a counterbalance against the powers of central europe, unleashing that dog on the world.
> 
> Here is a great book on the subject.
> 
> ...



You are not serious?
The war would have dragged on, eventually the dust would have settled, the axis would have been crushed, because you can't wage war against all of the known world.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> At least when the ideals symbolized by that flag, the U.S. Constitution, Declaration of Independence, and Bill of Rights, are respected by the President...



Yes, I also took this as a slam at GWB's invasion of Iraq ion false grounds and all the needless deaths that caused.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> You are not serious?
> The war would have dragged on, eventually the dust would have settled, the axis would have been crushed, because you can't wage war against all of the known world.



Nope, it was a stalemate until America entered. Without US intervention, peace treaties would have been more balanced and history would have been far different.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> How do you figure that??? We won WWI like we "won" WWII? The Nazi domination of Europe was something we shouldn't have intervened in??



It's held by many that the proximate cause of WWII was the Treaty of Versailles (esp. Article 231 et seq.) that ended WWI and placed harsh restraints on Germany, causing great economic misery and humiliating military restrictions. It was more the British and French who wanted to make them suffer, though.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Im not saying our nation is faultless..not by a LONG shot, but the idea that we are any different/worse in the scope of history when compared to any other nation is hogwash. We are fairly "clean" when compared to the historic record of most of the nations who like to criticize us.*



*slavery and the genocide of the native pop. omitted


----------



## Tgace (Jun 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> *slavery and the genocide of the native pop. omitted



Ever look at British history? No offense Suk. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

Or the history of North America pre-European landing,  Russia, Japan, China, Africa, Central America, South America, Europe as a whole...compared to all of that history...we really can't compare with the horrors inflicted on humanity by these countries...



> *slavery and the genocide of the native pop. omitted



The practice of cannablism and human sacrifice and slavery,  practised by the native populations in North America, and Central and South America,  before the Europeans arrived should never be omitted from the historical record...


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

I think this little tidbit of news is relevant...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...-from-2003-2007-Tanzania-Finally-Makes-Amends



> [h=2]The African nation of Tanzania was finally held accountable for allowing a diplomat who enslaved an African woman on U.S. soil to return home. [/h]The diplomat had reportedly been operating at high levels of government. Alan Mzengi was found to be liable for a $1 million civil judgement for forcing a young woman to live and work against her will as a domestic servant on U.S. soil. The judgement came in 2008 after the woman escaped from four years of slavery. She had been kept against her will by the diplomat and forced to be a domestic servant for no pay.



And what was that add on to Tgace's post...something about slavery...the kind that still exists in Africa...?



[h=2][/h]


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Ever look at British history?



Let's take it in proportion to the time they've been around--or just since, what, 1800 say. America has done a lot of good but also has a lot to regret.


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

Every country has done things that they regret...as they mature as a country.  But for the short time the United States has been in existence it has dealt with problems that plagued humanity since it's creation...and has done much to make the world both more peaceful and more prosperous...and the pampered class that sits in judgement, like the guys at the onion, and the other academic and media outlets, always fail to see that...

It is like the children of a wealthy, business owner, who don't understand where their lifestyle comes from, mock the hard work of their parent's and attack whatever moral failings their parent's may have,  and then squander the fortune the parent's leave to them...all the while acting as though they are morally superior to their parent's because they "get it," and their parents don't.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> Or the history of North America pre-European landing,  Russia, Japan, China, Africa, Central America, South America, Europe as a whole...compared to all of that history...we really can't compare with the horrors inflicted on humanity by these countries...
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of cannablism and human sacrifice and slavery,  practised by the native populations in North America, and Central and South America,  before the Europeans arrived should never be omitted from the historical record...



"They did it too." Isn't an excuse.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2013)

Not thinking that the U.S. is somehow above reproach is not the same as not appreciating the positive things it's done.


----------



## billc (Jun 28, 2013)

> "They did it too." Isn't an excuse.



Neither is even though everyone else did it, and much worse and in greater ways...America deserves more blame...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 28, 2013)

billc said:


> Neither is even though everyone else did it, and much worse and in greater ways...America deserves more blame...



Why do people feel like they have to defend their countries reputation? It's just a lump of dirt you were born on top of. This whole flag business is really silly when you consider it.


----------

